# 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?



## DigPo (9. Januar 2011)

*3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Rechner zusammengestellt. Das schwierigste für mich ist hierbei die Lüfteranschlußverteilung.

Ich habe mich für das ASUS P8P67 entschieden.

Folgende Anschlüsse sind vorhanden:

CPU-FAN (4Pin-PWM) ist selbsterklärend.

CHA-FAN1 (4Pin-PWM)

CHA-FAN2 (3Pin) -- an einem Pin steht Rotation

PWR-FAN (3Pin) -- an einem Pin steht Rotation

Ich möchte an der Front zwei 92mm-Lüfter anschließen und an der Rückfront einen 120mm-Lüfter.
Die Regelung sollte per Software erfolgen.

ASUS FAN XPERT FEATURE steht an CHA-FAN1 und CHA-FAN2 zur Verfügung. Ich habe aber nicht rausfinden können, wofür dieses Feature genau dient.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt einen Tipp für mich.

Gruß, DigPo


----------



## trnapster (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*



DigPo schrieb:


> ASUS FAN XPERT FEATURE steht an CHA-FAN1 und CHA-FAN2 zur Verfügung. Ich habe aber nicht rausfinden können, wofür dieses Feature genau dient.



Zitat aus der Bedienungsanleitung (Seite 1-4):

ASUS Fan Xpert ermöglicht Ihnen die intelligente Regelung der Gehäuse- und CPU- Lüftergeschwindigkeiten entsprechend der Umgebungstemperatur, welche von unterschiedlichen klimatischen Bedingungen, der Region und der Systembelastung abhängig ist. Die eingebauten hilfreichen Benutzerprofile bieten eine flexible Steuerung der Lüftergeschwindigkeiten, um eine leise und kühle Umgebung zu gewährleisten.

mfg


----------



## DigPo (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*

Das hab` ich übersehen. Ist aber wohl auch meinem schlechten Englisch geschuldet. 

Kannst Du mir vielleicht auch sagen, wie Du die Lüfter verteilen würdest.

Gruß, DigPo


----------



## trnapster (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*

Meiner Meinung nach würde es Sinn machen die 92mm zu regeln da diese meisten am schnellsten drehen um den gleichen Effekt wie größere zu bringen
Dadurch sind sie ziemlich laut

Also hänge die 92mm an die CHA-Anschlüsse und den 120mm an den PWR
Wenn dir der 120mm noch zu laut ist kannst du ihn uu. noch mit einem Adapter an den 5V Anschluss der Molex Stecker anstecken

PS: Das Handbuch gibts auf der Asus Seite auf Deutsch


----------



## DigPo (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*

Wenn ich den 120mm an den 5 Volt-Anschluß stecke und die 92mm regeln lasse, kann es dann passieren, daß diese bei viel Wärme soviel fördern, daß der 120mm das nicht mehr "wegschafft"?

Für vorne habe ich die Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 92mm, die fördern dann max. jeweils 64,6 m3/h.
Der 120mm von be quit! fördert 84,6 m3/h bei 12V.

Allen Lüftern liegen 7V-Adapter bei.

Gruß, DigPo


----------



## DigPo (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*

Hast Du vielleicht einen Link auf das deutsche Manuel. Ich komme immer nur eine englische zum Download angeboten.

Gruß, DigPo


----------



## trnapster (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*



DigPo schrieb:


> Wenn ich den 120mm an den 5 Volt-Anschluß stecke und die 92mm regeln lasse, kann es dann passieren, daß diese bei viel Wärme soviel fördern, daß der 120mm das nicht mehr "wegschafft"?



Du meinst das sich die Luft aufstaut bis das Gehäuse explodiert ^^
Also ich denke es wird reichen den 120mm mit 7V zu betreiben

Ich an deiner Stelle würde ein wenig herum probieren so, dass du deine optimale Einstellung findest.

Die Deutsche Fassung finde ich jetzt auch auf einmal nicht. Ich habs mal schnell hochgeladen. Ist zwar fürs Deluxe aber im Grunde hat deins nur ein paar Funktionen weniger
Hotfile.com: 1-CLICK Dateihoster: Asus P8P67 Deluxe.pdf

btw: Nur mit den 4-Pin Anschlüssen kann das MB die Lüfter regeln, da der 4. Pin für die Pulsweitenmodulation ist. Wahrscheinlich kannst du mit dem 3-Pin CHA Anschluss nur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit im EFI auslesen

EDIT: Die Geschwindigkeit wird von allen angeschlossenen Lüftern ausgelesen. Ich weiß nicht wie das MB den CHA2 mit nur 3 Pins steuern will.


----------



## DigPo (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*



trnapster schrieb:


> Du meinst das sich die Luft aufstaut bis das Gehäuse explodiert



Der war gut! 



> btw: Nur mit den 4-Pin Anschlüssen kann das MB die Lüfter regeln, da der 4. Pin für die Pulsweitenmodulation ist. Wahrscheinlich kannst du mit dem 3-Pin CHA Anschluss nur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit im EFI auslesen



CHA1 und CHA2 werden dann doch über das ASUS FAN Expert geregelt, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? Ich kann doch an den CHA1 (4Pin) auch einen 3Pin-Stecker anschließen, oder?

Gru, DigPo


----------



## ile (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*



trnapster schrieb:


> btw: Nur mit den 4-Pin Anschlüssen kann das MB die Lüfter regeln, da der 4. Pin für die Pulsweitenmodulation ist. Wahrscheinlich kannst du mit dem 3-Pin CHA Anschluss nur die Lüftergeschwindigkeit im EFI auslesen
> 
> EDIT: Die Geschwindigkeit wird von allen angeschlossenen Lüftern ausgelesen. Ich weiß nicht wie das MB den CHA2 mit nur 3 Pins steuern will.



Das ist falsch! Auch am 3-Pin-Anschluss kann der Lüfter automatisch geregelt werden (über die Spannung natürlich). 



DigPo schrieb:


> CHA1 und CHA2 werden dann doch über das ASUS FAN Expert geregelt, oder  habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? Ich kann doch an den CHA1 (4Pin)  auch einen 3Pin-Stecker anschließen, oder?
> 
> Gru, DigPo



Früher konnte man bei Asus bei einem 4-Pin-Anschluss auswählen, ob man PWM- oder Spannungsregelung will. Somit glaube ich mal, dass das immer noch so ist, ich weiß es aber (noch) nicht sicher. Frag doch mal im Asus-Supportforum hier in PCGHX.


----------



## trnapster (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*



ile schrieb:


> Das ist falsch! Auch am 3-Pin-Anschluss kann der Lüfter automatisch geregelt werden (über die Spannung natürlich).



Ja stimmt 

3 Pin an 4 Pin geht. Du musst dann halt auf die PWM verzichten


----------



## DigPo (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*

Wie wäre diese Anschlußart?

Der 120mm an CHA2 und die beiden 92mm in PWM-Ausführung über einen Y-Adapter an CHA1, beide dann PWM gesteuert. Den 3Pin Anschluß des Adapter zum Auslesen der Drehzahl des zweiten Lüfters dann an den PWR.

Wenn ich den theoretischen Hintergrund soweit richtig verstanden habe, müßte das doch funktionieren, oder?

Gruß, DigPo


----------



## DigPo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 3 Lüfter - wo anschließen auf P8P67?*

Hi,

durch die Problematik der Lüftersteuerung steige ich nicht wirklich durch. Welche Anschlüsse sind regelbar und welche nicht? Was geht übers BIOS oder über andere Software? Ich hab` da einfach keinerlei Erfahrung!

Was haltet ihr von folgendem Mainboard:  Intel DP67BG   

Dieses besitzt vier 4-Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse. Diese sind, wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, dann ja alle PWM-fähig.

Damit könnte ich meine 4 Lüfter, für einen Laien ohne Erfahrung, doch sehr viel stressfreier betreiben, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Gruß, DigPo


----------

